# Pinky finally molts...



## kamakiri (Mar 2, 2010)

Finally! My first adult orchid female:







A few days ago as a subadult:


----------



## yeatzee (Mar 2, 2010)

Congratulations Kamakiri


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 2, 2010)

Yay! Way to go!


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 3, 2010)

Congrats for raising her to adult!


----------



## kamakiri (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks!  And please forgive me for the cell phone pics... :blink: 

Here's one of her in my sig:


----------



## sufistic (Mar 3, 2010)

Congrats! She's beautiful.


----------



## Rick (Mar 3, 2010)

Good job. In a 32 oz cup?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 3, 2010)

She is very pretty!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2010)

Real nice!


----------



## kamakiri (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks all... now if only I can have her mated as quickly as Andrew did his! And I also have 3 more females to go...



Rick said:


> Good job. In a 32 oz cup?


Just easier to keep the humidity tropical in a cup. She had a lot of head room even though she was hanging from the foam stopper.


----------



## kamakiri (Mar 14, 2010)

:angry: Pinky ate one of my males today.


----------



## ismart (Mar 15, 2010)

kamakiri said:


> :angry: Pinky ate one of my males today.


That stinks!  I hope you have plenty of males. They can be such heffer's some times.


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 16, 2010)

kamakiri said:


> Pinky ate one of my males today.


Awww.... bummer!!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 16, 2010)

Heres to hoping she didn't like the taste of him!


----------

